# Uswu 363



## Jwebs1126 (Feb 22, 2020)

I was a local 25 level 4 apprentice about 5 years ago. I left due to
Lack of work and a new job opportunity. Now that I’m getting older I wanted to
Get back into a Union for a
More secure future. I contacted the executive board for re-instatement and was denied because to many guys are out of work. I have an interview with Local 363 an electrical union in NYC. They are part of the USWU not IBEW. From what I found out it seems ok. Different from local 25 or 3. But offers insurance, pension, 401 and the company I’m interviewing with always
Has work. Pay scale seems a little lower (a concern) However I can’t start at level 1 or I would have went to local 3. My life costs to much house kids etc. I wanted to see if there are any 363 guys in here that can offer some advice or knowledge into the union.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Read this thread:

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/363-uswu-united-service-workers-200289/


----------

